# A few things I got done



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2014)

Stabilized hrb from @mja979 and zebra wood from @woodintyuuu 





 



2 deer antlers. Pistachio. 3 beb. Cherry burl from @brown down and a dyed mango. Also knocked out several sketch pencils but deleted the picture from my phone. Oh and some sticks. Let's not forget those

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## brown down (Aug 9, 2014)

outstanding work tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great looking group of pens Tony. Did you do anything special to drill the Snakewood?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Great looking group of pens Tony. Did you do anything special to drill the Snakewood?


Drill real slow. In and out. In and out. Takes a while but if you don't wanna burn it up then go slow.  I cracked several doing my normal drill. Also I use a wet rag to cool bit down

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 9, 2014)

I got some Snakewood from same source and don't want to ruin it. I really like the way it looks with the Majestic Jr?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking batch of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice work, Tony! All are great looking pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking pens Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BArnold (Aug 17, 2014)

Fantastic set of pens, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

